# Classpad 330 programmieren



## Barbers (12. November 2008)

Hi,
meine Frage ist ob jemand weis wie man ein kleines Programm für das Casio Classpad programmiert (ich hab das 330). 
Ich wollte ein paar Buttons zum klicken machen wo dann ein bestimmter Text erscheinen soll.
Problem ist das ich kein Tutorial finde in Deutsch(und mein Englisch reicht scheinbar nicht aus für die Englischen).
Wenn möglich das ganze in C,C++ oder Lua.

MfG und thx schonmal Barbers


----------



## pschilling (13. November 2008)

Hi,

also dafür brauchst du dann erstmal das entsprechende SDK (Software-Development-Kit).

Dieses kannst du nach einer Registrierung hier herunterladen:

http://www.cpsdk.com/index.php

Dann guckst du in diese SDK, wie du dein Programm entwickeln kannst.

Auf dieser Seite findest du dann auch entsprechendes Forum zum Entwickeln für Classpad-Software..

Viel Erfolg,

Pit


----------

